# R8C/R8R/R8/R10 Chassis Database - Merry Christmas



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey guys, alot of us here have alot of info on the Audi Prototypes. We need to create a difinitive list of the chassis and their use. What I have started is what I was able to pull off of racingsportscars.com
This is just a start. To add the rest, I need substantial evidence of a specific race. Eventually, I want to have a complete list of every chassis at every race paired with every driver. and maybe even final resting places for the cars that have been retired so far.

R8C Chassis
101 - Le Mans 99 #10, DNF, Andy Wallace, James Weaver, Perry McCarthy Team Joest
102 - Le Mans 99 #9, DNF , Stefen Johansson, Didier Theys (prelim only), Stephane Ortelli, Christian Abt Team Joest
R8R Chassis
307 - Le Mans 99 #7, 4th, Michele Alboreto, Dindo Capello, and Laurent Aiello Team Joest
308 - Le Mans 99 #8, 3rd, Frank Biela, Emanuele Pirro, Yvan Muller (didn't drive) Team Joest
R8 Chassis
403 - Le Mans 2000, #7, 3rd, Michele Alboreto, Christian Abt, Dindo Capello Team Joest - Silver/Black
Le Mans 2001, #4, DNF, Stephan Johansson, Patrick, Lemarie, Tom Coronel, Jean-Marc Gounon (prelim only) Johansson Motorsports - Orange Blue Gulf Colors
404 - Le Mans 2000, #8, WIN, Frank Biela, Tom Kristensen, Emanuele Pirro Team Joest - Silver/Red
405 - Le Mans 2000, #9, 2nd, Allan McNish, Stephane Ortelli, Laurent Aiello Team Joest - Silver/Yellow
501 - Le Mans 2001, #1, WIN, Frank Biela, Tom Kristensen, Emanuele Pirro Team Joest - Silver/Red
Le Mans 2002, #5, 7th, Hiroki Katou, Yannick Dalmas, Seiji Ara Audi Sport Japan Team Goh - White
502 - Le Mans 2001, #3, DNF, Ralf Kelleners, Johnny Herbert, Didier Theys Champion Racing - White
503 - Le Mans 2001, #2, 2nd, Laurent Aiello, Dindo Capello, Christian Pescatori, Tom Kristensen (prelim only) Audi Sport North America - Silver/Yellow
505 - Le Mans 2003, #6, 3rd, JJ Lehto, Stefan Johansson, Emanuele Pirro, Champion Racing - White 
Le Mans 2005, #2, 3rd, Allan McNish, Frank Biela, Emanuele Pirro Champion Racing - White
601 - Le Mans 2002, #1, WIN, Frank Biela, Tom Kristensen, Emanuele Pirro Team Joest - Silver/Red
602 - Le Mans 2002, #2, 2nd, Johnny Herbert, Christian Pescatori, Dindo Capello, Audi Sport North America - Silver/Yellow
Le Mans 2003, #5, 4th, Jan Magnussen, Marco Werner, Seiji Ara Audi Sport Japan Team Goh - White/Silver
Le Mans 2004, #5, WIN, Dindo Capello, Tom Kristensen, Seiji Ara Audi Sport Japan Team Goh - White/Black/Red
603 - Le Mans 2002, #3, 3rd, Micheal Krumm, Philipp Peter, Marco Werner Team Joest - Silver/Red/Black
Le Mans 2003, #10, DNF, Frank Biela, Perry McCarthy, Mika Salo Audi Sport UK - Silver/Green
Le Mans 2004, #8, 5th, Allan McNish, Pierre ******, Frank Biela Audi Sport UK Team Veloqx - Silver/Purple
Le Mans 2005, #4, 4th, Franck Montagny, Stephane Ortelli, Jean-Marc Gounon Audi Playstation Oreca - White/Blue/Red
605 - Le Mans 2004, #2, 3rd, JJ Lehto, Marco Werner, Emanuele Pirro Champion Racing - White 
Le Mans 2005, #3, WIN, JJ Lehto, Marco Werner, Tom Kristensen Champion Racing - White
R10 Chassis
102 - Le Mans 2006, #8, WIN, Frank Biela, Emanuele Pirro, Marco Werner Audi Sport Team Joest - Red Rollhoop
103 - Le Mans 2006, #7, 3rd, Dindo Capello, Tom Kristensen, Allan McNish Audi Sport Team Joest - Yellow Rollhoop 
202 - Le Mans 2007, #1, WIN, Frank Biela, Marco Werner, Emanuele Pirro Audi Sport North America - Red Rollhoop
203 - Le Mans 2007, #3, DNF, Lucas Luhr, Mike Rockenfeller, Alexandre Premat Audi Sport Team Joest - Black Rollhoop
204 - Le Mans 2007, #2, DNF, Dindo Capello, Allan McNish, Tom Kristensen Audi Sport North America - Silver Rollhoop

copy/pasted from google docs, so it didn't transfer as cleanly, but your smart, you can figure it out











_Modified by Le Mans Champ at 1:43 PM 12/16/2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8C/R8R/R8/R10 Chassis Database - Merry Christmas (Le Mans Champ)*

Wow. Good start. Thanks.


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: R8C/R8R/R8/R10 Chassis Database - Merry Christmas ([email protected])*

Doesn't anybody have anything to add?!?!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: R8C/R8R/R8/R10 Chassis Database - Merry Christmas (Le Mans Champ)*

I have a ful list of all the R8 chassis history whichc overs every single time an R8 raced. Includes ALMS, Le Mans, LMS, FIA Sports Cars, ELMS...ect......
Before someone tells me no Audis ever raced in FIA sportscars, the 2003 1000km of SPA was a FIA round which tem goh won. 
If anyone wants me to post the file i have i will do so. 
PS: 101 - Le Mans 99 #10, DNF, Andy Wallace, James Weaver, Perry McCarthy Team Joest
102 - Le Mans 99 #9, DNF , Stefen Johansson, Didier Theys (prelim only), Stephane Ortelli, Christian Abt Team Joest
These two cars were entered by Audi Sport Uk, Not team Joest. Joest ran the R8Rs, while the RTL built R8Cs were run by Aui sport UK.
Also I know the web site racingsportscars.com says the 2001 Le Mans winning R8 is chassis #501, but that is not true........Chassis #501 was not used in 2001 for Le Mans only ran in ALMS, first ran at Le Mans in 2002 with Team Goh. I dont have my list with me, i will get back to you on the correction when i see my list again. 
But i am glad to see more people interested in Chassis History!!!!!!








Does anyone have the complete R10 history? Including ALMS 2006 and 2007?


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the corrections. I'll see if I can get that confirmed and we'll post it up.
I'd love to see the file you have! Sounds great.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Le Mans Champ)*

“confirmation” at http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bu...1.htm that 2001 car #1 was chassis #503 and #2 was #501? 
But not sure about 501…..because in the 2002 Le mans year book it says #501 was unused in 2001 at Le Mans and made its Le Mans debut in 2002 with Team Goh


----------

